# Is my hamster Male or female? Help please



## Wayne Kuczer (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi, recently got a Syrian hamster from adoption at Pets at Home. They said it was Male so we called it Jeff. But looking at it not sure its male - can anyone help? My son, and the hamster, are confused...Thanks


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Looks female to me.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Female.


----------

